# Causes of P22FE and advice



## 400cobby (Jan 29, 2014)

Getting tired of engine lights. I had both mine and my wifes 2014 CTDs in for the NOx recall replacement. I took mine in first and explained engine light was currently on had been on for a while with no noticed drivability issues. This was scheduled ahead of time but they thought they needed the car all day for the nox replacement and regen. So they call me saying all is well, I get there swap my boys car seat in and drive 30 feet and get a cel. At this point I consider just going home and accepting the car will always have the light on. Instead I go back in and talk with them, tech brings his scanner and hops in the car with me in the parking lot. I'm not exactly sure which code we had at this point but I'm thinking P22FE, anyway they have me leave the car overnight so I swap the car seat and boy back into the loaner. They had it the following day and called saying everything was good, didn't have to change any parts but checked def and so on and had did road testing. So I pick it up last week and the cel comes on before I get home, maybe 40 miles. I check the code myself and its P22FE, call and setup an appointment for today. So today I take it in and they find P22FE and P11DC. They checked Nox2 and module and figured they were ok and found a "possible intake leak at snorkel" so they "wire tied tube to snorkel". Then did extensive road testing. Only charged me 1 hour at $130. I don't really like paying to have stuff fixed on a 48000 mile car but I'm thinking whatever maybe its fixed. So I make it home with no cel but just went out and fired it up an sure enough P22FE is back. 

So I'm wondering where do I go at this point, just buy the nox position 2 sensor and change it myself? vs spending more money on labour?


Took my wifes in last week for nox1 recall, same thing engine light was on so I point that out and ask them to see if the code was related to the nox pos1 recall. I was hoping the nox1 replacement and manual regen would take care of it. They finish up with no concerns, I make it home with no cel. 1 hour later I try to remote start it and no go. I go out and scan it and get P21DD. From what I gather of that code it needs the def heater (whole unit) replaced. So I go back to the dealer and tell them about the special coverage 29400 for the def reservoir which I assume is bad. They are saying I need to pay the diagnosis fee whether or not their is a special coverage. I would think if they diagnose it and yes the def heater needs changed under special coverage 29400 gm should cover the diagnosis?

hers has around 55000 miles

Sorry for the long post but I feel like I'm wasting a ton of time and energy on these cars.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think both cars are having the DEF heater issue. I can see them legitimately charging a diag fee if they determine the issue is something else, but if it's determined to fall under special coverage, then I believe the diag fee is included in that, and should be charged to GM, not you. 

There are a couple people on here who work or have connections to GM dealerships and can probably chime in.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Sounds like you need a new dealer.


----------



## 400cobby (Jan 29, 2014)

diesel said:


> I think both cars are having the DEF heater issue. I can see them legitimately charging a diag fee if they determine the issue is something else, but if it's determined to fall under special coverage, then I believe the diag fee is included in that, and should be charged to GM, not you.
> 
> There are a couple people on here who work or have connections to GM dealerships and can probably chime in.


Hmm.. I don't see how the P22FE could be def tank heater related, but anything is possible. 

As far as the second car. Yes, I understand paying the fee if it is something else, but if it falls under special coverage me paying it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## 400cobby (Jan 29, 2014)

oldestof11 said:


> Sounds like you need a new dealer.


These are actually 2 different dealers which I've had good luck with so far, But yes maybe I need to try another.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

400cobby said:


> These are actually 2 different dealers which I've had good luck with so far, But yes maybe I need to try another.


I took it as same dealer doing both cars. Carry on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

400cobby said:


> Hmm.. I don't see how the P22FE could be def tank heater related, but anything is possible.
> 
> As far as the second car. Yes, I understand paying the fee if it is something else, but if it falls under special coverage me paying it just doesn't seem right.


The DEF heater throws all sorts of strange issues. I don't think it's ever manifested the same way in any two cars. I believe P22FE has to with a NOx sensor, which has to do with the way the computer calculates emissions reductions as a result of DEF being injected. (Which OF COURSE means the DEF heater is bad LOL)


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

P22FE - NOx Sensor 2 Performance - Sensing Element
This code is set when the NOx sensor control unit determines that the average result from the sensor's self test is out of the range of calibrated thresholds. 
Your NOx 2 is bad. Replace it. This code has nothing to do with DEF, DEF tanks, or DEF heaters. The dealer followed the diagnostic tree, as the first step it checking for leaks, but I can bet your lunch money that the sensor itself is bad.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

The other car, that is the DEF tank heater, get it replaced under the special coverage. I already had to get mine done.


----------



## 400cobby (Jan 29, 2014)

CruzeDan said:


> P22FE - NOx Sensor 2 Performance - Sensing Element
> This code is set when the NOx sensor control unit determines that the average result from the sensor's self test is out of the range of calibrated thresholds.
> Your NOx 2 is bad. Replace it. This code has nothing to do with DEF, DEF tanks, or DEF heaters. The dealer followed the diagnostic tree, as the first step it checking for leaks, but I can bet your lunch money that the sensor itself is bad.


That's exactly what I was thinking dan, just replace nox2. That being said the dealer was saying it was fine. I left them a message Thursday asking if they wanted to do that as the next step and haven't heard back.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

400cobby said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking dan, just replace nox2. That being said the dealer was saying it was fine. I left them a message Thursday asking if they wanted to do that as the next step and haven't heard back.


Please keep us posted as you have updates.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Correct, you still have to sign for the original diagnosis but if it's determined the part is under special coverage then there will be no cost to you. If the part is not, you are responsible for the diagnosis charge you signed for.


----------



## 400cobby (Jan 29, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> Correct, you still have to sign for the original diagnosis but if it's determined the part is under special coverage then there will be no cost to you. If the part is not, you are responsible for the diagnosis charge you signed for.


Yes I totally understood this, Its unfortunate the dealer did not. Also if they would of investigated the cel as I asked while I had the car in for nox1, It would of saved me a couple trips. Anyway I had the car at another dealer this morning and they have the new def tank on the way. 

As far as the other car with P22FE relating to nox2. I'll try to attach some pics of the "work" they did. I've contacted gm customer care and shared these pics. Despite the wire job efforts, all 5 intake clamps were very loose. I should of checked them a while ago, but you would think while doing the wire job they would of. Also I don't like how much the intake tube is crushed. They also broke the maf? Connector


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

400cobby said:


> Yes I totally understood this, Its unfortunate the dealer did not. Also if they would of investigated the cel as I asked while I had the car in for nox1, It would of saved me a couple trips. Anyway I had the car at another dealer this morning and they have the new def tank on the way.
> 
> As far as the other car with P22FE relating to nox2. I'll try to attach some pics of the "work" they did. I've contacted gm customer care and shared these pics. Despite the wire job efforts, all 5 intake clamps were very loose. I should of checked them a while ago, but you would think while doing the wire job they would of. Also I don't like how much the intake tube is crushed. They also broke the maf? Connector


What a mess they made. I wouldn't be happy with that. I wonder if someone should start a new thread, one that takes a poll to determine if recall has been or not.

1. Recall done or not
2. Recall done, no check engine light after
3. Recall done, how many check engine lights, which code
4. Recall not done, any check engine lights
5. Recall not done and no check engine lights

i have temporarily chosen to wait to have recall done, but plan to have done while everything is under full warranty. Wonder if there is major issues with the recall and unintended issues or dealers not following recall instructions and poor training. Not sure. Without having data almost seems recall may be causing more issues than it's helping.


----------



## 400cobby (Jan 29, 2014)

Ya I don't know, I feel they took the right steps at the nox1 recall, replace, reprogram and regeneration. But then the problems with nox 2 following, I don't know if they were pre-existing or became a problem once the car started comparing readings from nox2 with the new nox1 sensor. As far as the wire job I plan to remove it myself, just waiting to hear back from gm customer care.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

400cobby said:


> Ya I don't know, I feel they took the right steps at the nox1 recall, replace, reprogram and regeneration. But then the problems with nox 2 following, I don't know if they were pre-existing or became a problem once the car started comparing readings from nox2 with the new nox1 sensor. As far as the wire job I plan to remove it myself, just waiting to hear back from gm customer care.


Wow, what sloppy work they did. Unbelievable.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> What a mess they made. I wouldn't be happy with that. I wonder if someone should start a new thread, one that takes a poll to determine if recall has been or not.
> 
> 1. Recall done or not
> 2. Recall done, no check engine light after
> ...


I was thinking about trying to make a post for this very thing, but a poll is a fantastic idea!


----------



## 400cobby (Jan 29, 2014)

Got the def tank replaced in the wife's car today so its back to normal.

As far as my car. It still has P22FE, but I'm waiting to hear back from Gm customer care about the damage done to my intake while attempting to repair it. The rep I spoke with seemed to have good intentions of helping me out but its been a week and I haven't heard back.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

400cobby said:


> Got the def tank replaced in the wife's car today so its back to normal.
> 
> As far as my car. It still has P22FE, but I'm waiting to hear back from Gm customer care about the damage done to my intake while attempting to repair it. The rep I spoke with seemed to have good intentions of helping me out but its been a week and I haven't heard back.


I'd suggest staying on top of it. The squeaky wheel gets the oil. Good luck, and please continue keeping us posted.


----------



## 400cobby (Jan 29, 2014)

Finally heard back from customer service. They talked with the the service manager at the dealer who stated gm support suggested they hack the wire onto my intake. I asked if gm thinks it's ok for the corrugated tubing to be crushed and the rep stated the dealer mentoned they would replace the whole intake at my expence if I wanted. I dont see how replacing a poorly desinged intake that needs wired together with another of the same makes much sense. I'm furious with this response and not sure how I'll proceed at this point.


----------

